# Dipsy rod lenght



## Skinny1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I need a little advice.
Let me start by explaining the problem. In our setup we run 2 Dispy's per side, starting at the stern the 1st dipsy is set at 1.5 - moving forward the 2nd is set at 3. All rods are 8' long. The trouble we're having is the #3 when letting out gets tangled up on #1. You really have to reach way out as far as you can to get the line to miss #1.
So I was sitting here coming up with ways to make it easier for the guys to get out past #1. 
Option 1 - Shorten the rod closest to stern. Run 7' rod in back and 8' up front. Thought??
Option 2 - Lengthen front rod to 9', using 8' in rear. Thought?

I like opt #1 better only due to shorter rods are easier to handle in the boat. But I'm afraid it might not read as well detecting a strike.

Thanks for the in put, look forward to hearing from you. BTW we fish Central Basin mostly.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The #3 should be your first set (closest to the stern and boat) followed by the shallower set as #2, followed by the shallowest set furthest out from the boat. Also, when setting the Dipsey be sure to maintain good pressure on the line as you are letting the linet out so it can "swim" to the side as designed. You will also tangle the Dipsey if you let it out too fast as it will basically "free fall" in a spinning manner. There is no need to have varying rod lengths when setting as outlined.


----------



## Skinny1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Shortdrift said:


> The #3 should be your first set (closest to the stern and boat) followed by the shallower set as #2, followed by the shallowest set furthest out from the boat.


Really?? Have I been doing it wrong all these years?
So forgive my ignorance but I want to make sure I have it correctly.
Starting at the back of the boat (Stern) the dipsy drivers should be set 3,2,1 for example. Do I have it correctly?

Thanks


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Almost sounds like your deploying your #3 dipsey out over the #1 in the rear of boat, . you can deploy your # 1 dipsey first if ya want but deploy #3 from the side, in front of the #1, but out the side, it should not get tangled if you "SWIM " the #3 out first, then let line out with clicker on or thumb the spool slowly.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Skinny1 said:


> Really?? Have I been doing it wrong all these years?
> So forgive my ignorance but I want to make sure I have it correctly.
> Starting at the back of the boat (Stern) the dipsy drivers should be set 3,2,1 for example. Do I have it correctly?
> 
> Thanks


That is correct. Always shallowest furthest from the boat. Same with inline boards. Deployed in this order allows a fish hooked on the outside line to slide over the other closer and deeper lines as the fish drifts behind the boat.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift,

Maybe it is just your terminology confusing me. # 3 setting runs the shallowest and pulls further from the boat with the same feet of line out than # 2 or #1 and as such the #3 set is always the farthest from the boat and the rod closet to the bow, not the stern.


----------



## Skinny1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Lundy said:


> Shortdrift,
> 
> Maybe it is just your terminology confusing me. # 3 setting runs the shallowest and pulls further from the boat with the same feet of line out than # 2 or #1 and as such the #3 set is always the farthest from the boat and the rod closet to the bow, not the stern.


I'm getting a little confused myself, but I think I'm back on track.
Said another way: The shallowest running dipsy (in this case setting #3) must be in front of deeper dispy's so they can drift back over top the other lines.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Skinny1 said:


> I'm getting a little confused myself, but I think I'm back on track.
> Said another way: The shallowest running dipsy (in this case setting #3) must be in front of deeper dispy's so they can drift back over top the other lines.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Honestly run my number 1 dipsy closest to the stern then my number 3 dipsy behind or closer to the bow. Run with multiple charters and this is how we run them. If your number 3 rod hits on the port side with a fish bring it in. When re deploying the number 3 I start on the starboard side let it pull back to the center of the boat once the feet out is past my number 1 setting I bring rhe number 3 to the port side place it in the rod holder with the clicker on and let it continues to run out until it hits its desired length out. 

As a fish hits the dipsy it trips and rises so if a number 1 was behind the number 3 it would wrap up as it is rising in the water column it would get tangles in the number 3 setting.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

My number 3 dipsy is a 9.5 foot rod and my number 1 dipsy is a 8 foot rod.


----------



## fishywilton (Jul 9, 2016)

I run a ten foot with braid and a eight with wire. Set the farthest out first.


----------



## aprils fool (Mar 24, 2014)

Is anyone else thinking of Abbott and Costello right now.......Who's on First???? Lol!!


----------



## aprils fool (Mar 24, 2014)

Dipseys can be a little confusing until you get used to them. We have always referred to them as High Diver (3 setting) and Low Diver (1 setting). As others have said low diver closest to stern high diver closest to bow. If done right they can be setout or pulled in any order you wish. If the Low Diver is already set High Diver is deployed in front of (bow side) and outside of the Low diver. If High Diver is set the Low Diver is deployed behind (stern side) and inside of the High Diver. I do think the best and easiest way to deploy them is to engage the reel and back the drag off then set out put in rod holder and as it starts pulling out tighten drag some so its just trickling out under pressure. We try and keep the lead length of the High's about 20' shorter than the Low's.


----------



## Skinny1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks April Fool,
LOL, Yes its gotten a little confusing in this post but thanks to everyone's patients I do believe we have been deploying Dipsy's correctly on our boat. The original concern I had was with the high (bow) divers. I run the same length lead off both high and low divers, While deploying the high diver (if not paying close attention) the lead would slid down low diver. If I understand correctly it sounds like you have shortened the high diver lead to help bypass the low?? Is that correct??


----------



## aprils fool (Mar 24, 2014)

It was just the way I was shown to run them lol. I think it was more to keep them from getting tangled in turns in case you pinch it a little sharp. But in 12 the years ive been fishing with the guy that showed me how to set dipsies we have never had high and low divers get tangled with each other. Now we did have someone set a diver on the wrong side of boat and take out 3 out of 4 downrigger lines


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, set the outside dipsey lead a little shorter, it will help clear inside when tripped.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I do it just the opposite way on my boat. I set the 3 setting out 10' or 20' farther than the middle rod set on 2 then set the back diver set on 1 out shorter than the middle diver. but when I put the 3 diver out with the 2 and 1 diver out I start by putting the diver in the water as far to the other side of the boat as I can, then with the clicker on I let out line until the 3 diver is out past the 2 diver then I take the rod up and over the 1 and 2 divers and place the rod in the holder, then the diver goes up and over the 1 and 2 divers and settles into its spot. this is how I learned to do it on a charter I took when I first started using divers.

we have also put a diver out on the wrong side of the boat. but that was when we first started. now I run 3 sealine sg17 reels on one side of the boat which are black reels. then I run 3 accudepth plus adp17 reels on the other side which are silver reels. this way even new people can never make the mistake of putting the wrong diver out on the wrong side.
sherman


----------

